# Good Deal on OCR C2?



## lamazion (Sep 11, 2004)

My lbs has a 2007 OCR C2 for $1560. Is this a good price? What are opinions of this bike? I'm looking for a comfortable ride and I'm considering this, the LeMond carbon, or Specialized Roubaix.


----------



## Codicil (Jun 26, 2007)

I bought a 2006 OCR C2 for $1499 six months ago. The bike has been well worth the money; comfortable and fast enough for me.


----------

